# Miserable and in need of advice



## flamekatico (Aug 12, 2009)

I have really irregular periods, but when I'm about to finally get them, I get really sick. D, bloating, gas, and fatigue. The first day, I'm down for the count. I spend most of that day either in bed or in the bathroom. I sometimes get really sharp pains in the area of my ovaries, but when I had them checked, the gyno told me that it might just be IBS. Knowing that IBS can be triggered by hormonal changes, would it do me any good to go on bc pills?Also, on a slightly different (though not necessarily unrelated note), I occassionally get incredibly painful vaginal spasms. I asked the gyno, and while it worried her, she offered no explanation. I'm a little concerned, because these spasms have become more frequent and more painful.







Any ideas?


----------



## twindward (Sep 7, 2009)

though i haven't info on this yet i have been having the same exact symptoms, I have had IBS for almost my whole life, i am 19 years old and i just had my baby two months ago, and right after the pregnancy my IBS got worse. I am concerned on the pain where my ovaries are supposed to be. my mom says to wait till my hormones are back to level but i think that's not going to happen for a while cause i just got on the Mirena (IUD) so my body has to get used to that. But I have the exact symptoms as you and i am a little concerned too i am going to see my doctor on Thursday but if you find anything out befroe then or do get any interesting info can you let me know? thanks. Good Luck...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Birth Control Pills can be a mixed bag, but it does seem that for those that tend to have more problems with irregular periods find they sometimes help as the regulate the hormones to a more regular pattern.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You can search "birth control" on this forum and see what info comes up. However from what I have read.... sometimes women using BCP, or other bc methods, experience an easing of IBS symptoms and sometimes other women see an increase in symptoms... Just depends on the person and each of us is different.Maybe you could ask your GYN about what they think about BC for you.All the bestBQ


----------



## Carole22 (Sep 7, 2009)

I have similar symptons only my periods are more regular and was convinced I had something nasty wrong with my ovaries, to the point (in view of my age) a kindly lady dr sent me for an ovarian scan I have a small nasty fibriod which is been left alone. I live in hope that things will settle down after the menopause (whenever it finally happens) I thought it would have by now. I tend to cuddle a hot waterbottle and take paracetamol. Oddly last month I had it on holidays (it always) happens and had very little bother.The main thing is you have had a good gyne check and there is nothing wrong, but please go back to to your dr and dont sufferI cant advise on the bc pill as I was sterilised many years agoWishing you all the very best


----------

